# Handicapped Dog First to Summit Washington



## thetrailboss (Aug 20, 2010)

Pretty interesting story for animal lovers: 

http://www.unionleader.com/article....rticleId=22253270-2c15-4763-abf5-f102c02fa017


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 20, 2010)

With a time of six hours, that sounds like time just for the ascent and it seems like they might have taken the stage coach back down. If that was the case, some might say it was not a true summit....



I jest, of course. That is impressive for the dog. But the real story here (IMO) is the human companions. Can't say I would have it in me to adopt a handicapped dog. Good on them for giving a pouch left for done a second chance.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 20, 2010)

Very impressed!


----------

